
Telephone-Ts: The “Event Emitter-Less” TypeScript Event Architecture - bobbylite
https://github.com/bobbylite/telephone-ts
======
bobbylite
Telephone-ts is a "Event Emitter-less" TypeScript Event Architecture. Without
the use of the 'events' module from node, Telephone-ts is an OOP message bus
that allows developers to easily register their TypeScript Event Handlers to
listen to when an Event message is "Shouted" on the telephone line!

You will register a handler to a specific interface. When a class event that
implements the same interface the handler was registered to, can take the
instance and handle it.

